# Keeping Colombian awake more?



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 13, 2013)

Hi all, I was just curious if there is any way to promote my Colombian tegu staying awake for longer periods? As of now, he is only out of his borrow between 2-5 hours a day, and I would really like to spend more time with him than that. Yesterday, I waited to feed him and he seemed to stay up for about 5, but I still would prefer him being up for hours. All his temps seem good, and he has hides. Basking spot of 110-120 depending on house temp, hot side 80-90, cool side 75-80, uvb, all of it. right now I have him on a 12 hour light cycle.


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2013)

That sounds about right. I have always found that my Colombians just don't bask as much as my others. They are awake, but under the shelf hanging out.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 13, 2013)

Do you know if there is a way to keep him from burrowing so much? Well, not really to prevent his burrowing, but to promote him being out longer?


----------



## treysik (May 13, 2013)

I'm not sure you can. Mine is the same way and it makes it hard for feeding. My lights go from 9am to 9pm, I leave at 7am for work. My wife told me he never comes our before 12pm and when I get home at 5:30pm, he's already back in his burrow. It's tough, as it makes it hard to feed him or to work on taming him. I have to place his food in every morning before going to work. I don't like doing that, but I have no choice.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, I was feeding him right when he would wake up, but now im trying to change things up just to see if there is any effect??


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 13, 2013)

Laura, do they burrow less as they age?


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2013)

You mean time spent burrowed or the making of a burrow?


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 13, 2013)

the time they spend burrowed.


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2013)

I can only speak about my two. They do seem to hang out more as they get older. They are more confident, less skittish, etc.


----------



## treysik (May 13, 2013)

Problem is, it's hard to work on taming. Especially as Colombians need some good time spent for taming.


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2013)

Mine are delightful. Chester is a favorite in my classroom and the kids love it when he visits.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 13, 2013)

yeah mine is a bit skittish but NEVER aggressive like everyone says... the worst he ever does is huff a bit, which is actually adorable. He has never gaped or anything.


----------



## treysik (May 13, 2013)

Mine is only about 2 months old. He/she isn't aggressive, just huffs a bit. He/she has gaped a couple times, but not often. Never tries to bite.

When do they start calming down? As babies they are so darn fast!


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2013)

It's been so long. I got my Colombian female in 2006 and she was prob6-9mos old. Maybe at about 2yrs when she was at her adult size. It was a gradual slow down.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 13, 2013)

wow, how large are your colombians laura?


----------



## treysik (May 13, 2013)

Ah nice! Thanks. I can't wait until mine is full size. I find all tegus so majestic. One of the most majestic lizards in my opinion


----------



## laurarfl (May 14, 2013)

I'll measure them today. I'm thinking 39-40".


----------



## treysik (May 14, 2013)

Wow nice. Just can't wait to see mine that big!


----------



## Sebastian Arcila (Jan 18, 2017)

I just got my colombia tegu last week she does the same thing shes 1 year old she had only eaten a couple of things n come out 2 days but shes back under


----------



## nepoez (Mar 8, 2017)

Mine is out from 11am to 4pm. I've had him since he was maybe 2 months old. Now it's probably 4 months old. Here is from last month. He's a chicken.


----------

